
Pordio is a fast, beautiful and fun way to share your stories with the world - chisomagu
http://www.pordio.com/
======
f30e3dfed1c9
I am super tired of software developers describing their shit as "beautiful."
Seems to have become a trend two or three years ago.

------
chisomagu
Are there any writers out here?

